# Introducing Ruby Olivia Baker **photo Overload**



## Laura1984

Our little princess was born at 4.04am (thats what they said at the time but everything says 4.05am) on 11th October 2008 weighing an extremely painful 8lb 13oz!!

https://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm476/laurajim/Ruby%20Olivia%20Baker/DSC00237.jpg
https://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm476/laurajim/Ruby%20Olivia%20Baker/DSC00285.jpg
https://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm476/laurajim/Ruby%20Olivia%20Baker/DSC00239.jpg
https://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm476/laurajim/Ruby%20Olivia%20Baker/DSC00246.jpg
IMG]https://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm476/laurajim/Ruby%20Olivia%20Baker/DSC00249.jpg[/IMG]
https://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm476/laurajim/Ruby%20Olivia%20Baker/DSC00261.jpg
https://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm476/laurajim/Ruby%20Olivia%20Baker/DSC00262.jpg
https://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm476/laurajim/Ruby%20Olivia%20Baker/DSC00265.jpg
https://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm476/laurajim/Ruby%20Olivia%20Baker/DSC00267.jpg
https://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm476/laurajim/Ruby%20Olivia%20Baker/DSC00269.jpg
https://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm476/laurajim/Ruby%20Olivia%20Baker/DSC00275.jpg
https://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm476/laurajim/Ruby%20Olivia%20Baker/DSC00276.jpg
https://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm476/laurajim/Ruby%20Olivia%20Baker/DSC00279.jpg
https://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm476/laurajim/Ruby%20Olivia%20Baker/DSC00288.jpg
https://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm476/laurajim/Ruby%20Olivia%20Baker/DSC00289.jpg
https://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm476/laurajim/Ruby%20Olivia%20Baker/DSC00290.jpg
https://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm476/laurajim/Ruby%20Olivia%20Baker/DSC00295.jpg
https://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm476/laurajim/Ruby%20Olivia%20Baker/DSC00302.jpg

Sorry there is so many :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## FEDup1981

shes gorgeous!!! and i love the one where shes sticking her finger up!! xxx


----------



## xXhayleyXx

She is stunning! lovely pics xx oooh and congratulations lol


----------



## maddiwatts19

shes so gorgeous! i almost died at the pic of her holding your finger! awww...but getting her into bad habbits already are we?? giving the finger?! hehe, so cute tho!
congratulations!! xxx


----------



## Serene123

She is SOO beautiful!!


----------



## Sarah1987

Congratulations Laura, she is totally stunning!

Hope your feeling ok.

Sarah :hug:


----------



## x-amy-x

Aww she is perfect! Look at the attitude already


----------



## Vickie

She is gorgeous! love the second to last pic!


----------



## lorrilou

awww, shes beautiful.


----------



## Ema

Congrats hunni she is beautiful!!! Did you get me pressie :) XxX


----------



## danni2609

Shes gorgeous hun totally understand u being so proud!!!


----------



## polo_princess

She's gorgeous hun congratulations!!


----------



## SuzyQ

Gorgeous-congrats! great pics there! x


----------



## gde78

She's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Beltane

Just precious! You must be so proud. Congrats!!!!


----------



## alio

awwwww..... sooo cute!! xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Laura she's divine!!! And another one who is the double of her Daddy!!! 

Cant wait to meet her.

Love ya Lady Rubette!!

:hug:
x


----------



## Luhweez

Shes lovely! and she looks sooo much like your OH! big congrats =) xx


----------



## aurora32

she is gorgeous laura gz to you and oh on your little bundle


:hug:


----------



## PeanutBean

She's gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Shelby2007

soo cute ::cloud 9::


----------



## Laura1984

Ema said:


> Congrats hunni she is beautiful!!! Did you get me pressie :) XxX

Thank you :) No I didn't :( the post here is rubbish it all usually comes a day late... hopefully it'll come tomorrow i'll let you know!
you really shouldnt hve you silly billy!! xx


----------



## Jem

Ahh she is lovely! x


----------



## Younglutonmum

Really beautiful hunny!!

Well done!!

Love the up yours piccy :rofl:


----------



## alphatee

awww shes beautiful congrats x


----------



## nessajane

congratulations hun she's adorable xx


----------



## Chris77

Congrats! She's absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations she is absolutely beautiful!! xxxx


----------



## Dizzy321

congrats she is beautiful! x


----------



## bex

Congratulations. She is gorgeous xx


----------



## babezone

congrats hun shes gorgeous xx


----------



## ~KACI~

I love your pic overload!! Can never see enough pics of LO's, she is beautiful hun x


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Such a beautiful little girl


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations hun and well done! She's simply gorgeous! Lovely chubby cheeks! 
xx


----------



## bambikate

omg she is gorgeous hun congrats x x


----------



## Jenelle

She is beautiful... CONGRATS!! Love the name by the way!!


----------



## glamgirl

she is gorgeous... :hug:


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats she's beautiful.


----------



## MrsP

Oh hon, she is absolutely gorgeous x x


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations!! Shes gorgeous! :)


----------



## lauriech

Oh she's gorgeous and congratulations!!! :cloud9: 

I love to see lots of pics too xxx


----------



## Blob

Awwww she is soooooooooo cute :) Congratulations hun!


----------



## Laura--x

She is beautiful congrats x


----------



## sam's mum

Wow...she is so, so beautiful!! Congratulations :wohoo:

Sam was 8lb 13oz too. I agree with you about the extremely painful :rofl: x


----------



## sam's mum

Just wanted to see the one that wasn't in your post (there's a [ missing)...

https://i319.photobucket.com/albums/mm476/laurajim/Ruby%20Olivia%20Baker/DSC00249.jpg

:cloud9: So cute! x


----------



## Emma_x

Congratulations, she is gorgeouss x


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done shes a stunner x


----------



## lynz

congrats hun she is gorgeous


----------



## Fern.x

aww shes beautiful ! congrats x


----------



## Frankie

shes absolutely beautiful fantastic pictures!! x


----------



## Fossey

Gorgeous. I love pics of baby and daddy asleep!


----------



## MummyJade

She is such a cutie, my LO has that bunny from my BIL and SIL, its in her moses basket 
just waiting for little one to join it x


----------



## Belle

Congrats hun, beautiful photos!!
My son was born on the 11th 4 years earlier......great day!! 
well done! xx


----------



## cheryl

Aww she is gorgeous hun.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Shes so beautiful! Congrats on your princess!


----------



## Donna26

oh she's gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## helen1234

omg how beautiful is she.
congratulations and well done
xx


----------



## redberry3

she is gorgeous!!! congrats!!!


----------



## clairebear

congratulations she is beautiful x x


----------



## Miss Duke

Aww she is gorgeous, congrats xxxx


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations, she's beautiful. x


----------



## SJK

congrats, shes beautiful xx


----------



## Mira

Congrats!


----------



## AC81

What a cutie - she's so beautiful xxx


----------



## bluebell

She's gorgeous!! Congrats :cloud9:

xx


----------



## princess_bump

awww she's so beautiful, big congratulations :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :) I love her name xx


----------



## Heavenx

Congratulations, she's adorable x


----------



## ajarvis

Awww she is so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Congratulations honey, shes adorable!!!:cloud9:


----------



## Dragonfly

Aww those are cool pics! baby looks so happy in the car seat there.


----------



## vicky

she is beautiful hun, congratulations


----------



## luvbunsazzle

She is gorgeous. Love the pictures


----------



## princess_vix

Congrats honey :) shes beautiful :) aready learning that photos aren't what she wants by swearing hehe xx


----------



## wilbrabeany

ahhh she so cute


----------



## Wobbles

Gorgeous in every way Laura & J

Congratulations again x


----------



## elly460

Congrats! Gorgeous!


----------



## genkigemini

AHHHH!!! She is precious! I love the picture of baby and daddy!


----------

